# gold ram losing color



## bpals309 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have had a pair of gold ram cichlids in my 20 gal tank for about a week now, and all of a sudden today the male has turned very pale and seems to be losing more color throughout the day... to the point where he almost looks albino. I tested my water today for ammonia and it was normal. The only thing that I can think of is that the female has been chasing him around the tank and nipping at him. I thought maybe she was flirting, but maybe she is being mean and stressing him out? I don't know what to think.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

How did you test for ammonia? What does "normal" mean? Do you have a test kit for nitrite? What else is in the tank? Was it cycled before you got the rams?

Some times fish can go through drastic color transformations for no reason other than their mood. But, I want to make sure your water quality isn't contributing...


----------

